# Construir Gabinetes Caseros con Calidad Semi-Profesional



## RUDA (Jul 22, 2007)

Construcción de Gabinetes Caseros con Calidad semi-Profesional. 

Esto no es un tutorial, ni tampoco pretende serlo . Es solo una idea de cómo realizar mis propios gabinetes para  los proyectos de electrónica, de una forma simple económica y con una presentación casi profesional.

Muchas veces nos encontramos que luego de armar algún proyecto electrónico con su fuente y diferentes partes viene el gran dilema. ¿ Y ahora en qué caja lo ensamblo?.
Esta es demasiado chica, esta es muy grande, y las que me gustan en los comercios de electrónica son muy costosas, inclusive muchas  superan el valor de todo el proyecto. Pues bien en esos casos debo poner manos a la obra y “ Hacerlas Yo Mismo”.
Lo primero que debo hacer es tomar las medidas pertinentes de que chasis necesito, en este caso y a modo de ejemplo para todo el desarrollo de este documento voy a hacer un gabinete para alojar un mezclador de audio.

Todo el procedimiento lo pueden apreciar en esta pagina:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/construccion-gabinetes.htm

Les deseo a todos buenos logros.


----------



## eidtech (Jul 22, 2007)

Por acá utilizamos esta técnica con algunas variantes, los resultados son aceptables, pero la bronca viene cuando hay que hacer mas de uno igual, nunca pero nunca quedan iguales...


----------



## steinlager (Jul 22, 2007)

La verdad q te quedo muy bien.... casi siempre ese es el problema cuando uno termina una plaqueta... Donde meterla...

La verdad q me has dado muy buenas ideas, Gracias por compartir tu "tecnica" con nosotros... 

Oye tengo una duda... ese vinilo auto adhesivo... es el famoso "contac"...
y la otra.... como le haces los agujeros al vinilo?.. Una vez pegado recortas la zona de agujeros?


----------



## RUDA (Jul 23, 2007)

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> Oye tengo una duda... ese vinilo autoadhesivo... es el famoso "contac"...
> y la otra.... como le haces los agujeros al vinilo?.. Una vez pegado recortas la zona de agujeros?



Hola, si es contac y una vez pegado los agujereo con un cuter......saludos Ruda


----------



## RUDA (Jul 23, 2007)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> Por aca utilizamos esta tecnica con algunas variantes, los resultados son aceptables, pero la bronca viene cuando hay que hacer mas de uno igual, nunca pero nunca quedan iguales...



Para la igualdad de 2 o más gabinetes, el secreto está en la plantilla de agujeros, si tienes que producir una serie de ellos deberas hacer una plantilla de chapa con agujeros de bronce( se supone que el contorno del mismo) y deberas tener o hacer un soporte de banco para el taladro, esto asegurara que los agujeros no se ovalen ni se desplazen, pero te aseguro que usando este tipo de plantillas podras hacer hasta 100 gabinetes de medidas iguales. 
suerte .................Ruda.


----------



## Michael keidens fernety (Ago 20, 2007)

ruuudaaaa!!!!!  paseando por el foro casualmente me eoncontre con que ya lo publicaste jaja te acuerdas te dije  en el post de luciperro que pusierasd detalles de la fabricacion de gabinetes lo buenop es que ya lo encontre!!   oye donde consigo ese papel adhesivo? y tu que version del corel tienes? SALUDOS y gracias estas aportando valiosisima información


----------



## RUDA (Ago 23, 2007)

Michael keidens fernety dijo:
			
		

> ruuudaaaa!!!!!  paseando por el foro casualmente me eoncontre con que ya lo publicaste jaja te acuerdas te dije  en el post de luciperro que pusierasd detalles de la fabricacion de gabinetes lo buenop es que ya lo encontre!!   oye donde consigo ese papel adhesivo? y tu que version del corel tienes? SALUDOS y gracias estas aportando valiosisima información



Hola Michael, te prometi que lo haría y cumplí. En cuanto al papel aca en Argentina se conoce por la marca contac entre otros, y se compra en librerias donde venden útiles escolares.........Saludos Ruda.


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 24, 2007)

Muy buena la idea RUDA, era hora de darle un hogar a los engendros 8) ...y pensar que hace tiempo deseche los 'cascarones' de varias fuentes de alimentacion de computadora  .  Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 24, 2007)

Hola. Muy bueno. El problema aparece cuando tenemos que hacer agujeros cuadrados para una tecla o círculos grandes para los coolers.

Muy bueno, felicitaciones


----------



## mcrven (Ago 24, 2007)

Hola a todos...
Les aporto algo basándome en la dificultad que plantea Francisco.

Para abrir agujeros de forma cuadrada y, aún los redondos de dimensiones grandes, que también son difíciles o, por lo menos, laboriosos de hacer; generalmente, en comercios de electrónica de cierto calibre, venden uno Sets de herramientas para troquelar. Se les denomina, en inglés: "Chasis Punch". También los hay en medidas sueltas, que se utilizan principalmente, para perforar las cajas de distribución eléctrica, para poder anclar en ellas, los terminales de los tubos de distribución eléctrica. También se suelen conseguir en ferreterías y ventas de herramientas industriales y los hay de diferentes formas.

Otra manera, requiere algo de destreza y práctica en el uso de sierras de mano para calado. Se dibuja la forma a cortar, se abre un pequeño orificio dentro del área que se va a eliminar, Se introduce la hojita de la sierra y se sigue con ella el borde marcado.

Otra: Abrir una serie de perforaciones pequeñas a lo largo del borde interior de área que se va a eliminar, cortar con un alicate de corte los tabiques que unen los agujeros y rematar con en lima los bordes.
Este método es el más engorroso de todos pero, también funciona.

Que tengan felices cajas...

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2007)

Para los agujeros tipo cooler sugiero: Sierra de copa


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 24, 2007)

No seria una buena idea fijar el cooler a la lamina (parte trasera) y solo hacer algunas perforaciones para que pase el aire? Se puede hacer como en algunos amplificador comerciales, poner el cooler como digo y adelante hacer tambien algunos orificios y en ese tramo por donde correra el aire colocar los disipadores.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 25, 2007)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> No seria una buena idea fijar el cooler a la lamina (parte trasera) y solo hacer algunas perforaciones para que pase el aire? Se puede hacer como en algunos amplificador comerciales, poner el cooler como digo y adelante hacer tambien algunos orificios y en ese tramo por donde correra el aire colocar los disipadores.



Hola, el problema es que le frenás la circulación de aire, mientras menos obstáculos tenga para circular más eficiente será la refrigeración.
Además si forzás a pasar mucho aire por unos agujeros te aparece un zumbido. Para evitarlo podés alejar el cooler pero para eso tenés que hacer como un tunel para que el aire que tira salga todo para afuera y no vuelva al gabinete.

La sierra de copa es buena idea, una vez usé una que tenía pero era demasiado grande. Los círculos quedan bastante bien


----------



## mcrven (Ago 25, 2007)

Hola de nuevo...

Conozco las sierras de copa y, no digo que no sirvan. No las sugerí debido a qué, para trabajar metales con ellas, se debe disponer de herramientas algo pesadas para fijar bien la pieza que se va a cortar y que la máquina sea sólida para que no vibre mucho. No es común que, a nivel de casa y de hobbystas, se disponga de máquinas así.
Hacerlo a mano y, dependiendo de las dimensiones de la sierra, puede resultar engorroso y, hasta reviste cierto nivel de peligro.

Las copas ponchadoras, no requieren de herramientas pesadas. Sólo un taladro de mano para abrir un agujero de alrededor de 1/2" (12,7 mm) y de una llave para girar una tuerca. Adémás, aún en piezas sueltas, son más económicas que las de sierra.

Les puedo asegurar que el orificio queda mejor acabado y, de un solo golpe.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## agustinmista (Ago 25, 2007)

Hola!, respecto al problema que plantean, un conocido utiliza las llamada mechar radiales (seguramente las han de conocer) estas son simples mechas con un pata lateral y filo regulable, con la que un poco de cuidado quedan acabados muy buenos.

Ademas si se quiere tener un acabado bastante mas estetico , he visto en casas de electronica, las rejas metalicas para cooler de gabinetes modeados las cuales tambien quedan muy bien  ,, ademas vienen de distintos modelos y tamaños

adjunto una imegen de estas rejas para los que la desconocen


----------



## RUDA (Ago 25, 2007)

agustinmista dijo:
			
		

> Hola!, respecto al problema que plantean, un conocido utiliza las llamada mechar radiales



Hola a todos presisamente estás son las que recomiendo, para agujeros redondos o cuadrados grandes ya que funcionan como un compás en donde puedo ajustar la medida de la circunsferencia que quiero. Y para los cuadrados procedo así:
1° dibujo el cuadrado en mi gabinete.
2° hago el agujero redondo con una mecha radial. ( procurando que el redondo entre en mi cuadrado 1mm dentro + o- .)
3° los ángulos sobrentes los corto con cualquier metodo descripto en los post de arriba.( agujeros, sierras, limas) yo en lo particular lo corto con una caladora y emparejo con un disco con el minitorno...........Saludos.........Ruda.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 14, 2008)

Personalmente creo que hay algunos detalles en el gabinete. Para empezar, primero se corta la chapa, luego se procede al mecanizado (por comodidad y prolijidad) y por ultimo se estampa o pliega.

Para hacer varios iguales, naturalmente se emplearà un tope en la guillotina y se harà un corte tras otro... solo a tope... luego se pueden apilar las chapas y practicar las perforaciones a todas a la vez. Asì todas quedan iguales.

Naturalmente, con un calibre de acero se trazaran las marcas de los agujeros con presiciòn milimètrica. Luego se martillarà con un punto el centro de los agujeros para que no se patine la mecha del taladro.

Todos los pliegues deben ser medidos con un calibre y no con un metro ni una regla. Las alas suelen tener 10mm. Esto es importante puesto que un pequeño error en alguna de las medidas harà perder la escuadra de todo el gabinete.

El trabajo de pintura puede ser como se antoje... personalmente prefiero pintar a soplete. Queda una capa delgada y muy pareja.

La forma del cabinete en realidad no es una U, sino una C. La U no lleva alas.

Para dar una graficas al gabinete, hay varios mètodos... pero la serigrafía es màs recomendable. Incluso es fàcil hacerlo en casa. Queda mucho màs prolijo que pegar un papel con poxiran.

Bueno, despuès de fabricar estructuras para cartelerìa, canaletas, cajas de herramientas para carros de bomberos, campanas, GABINETES, puertas, ventanas, herrajes para tiranterìa, etc, me han quedado algunas buenas experiencias para aplicar a mis proyectos.

Gente, espero que no se interprete de mala onda este post. Solo pretendo aportar para que todos logremos los mejores resultados posibles.

Saludo a todo el foro.

Me olvidaba... profesionalmente, las perforaciones no se hacen con un taladro... se hacen con un balancin... pero eso ya implica usar una matriz. Incluso se pueden practicar todos los agujeros de un solo golpe.

Ahhhh Creo que con chapa 22 (0.86 mm aproximadamente) resultarà màs conveniente que la chapa 20 (1mm) sobre todo si se pretende cantidad... con un espesor no mucho menor, se logra la misma rigidez mecanica despues del plegado y menos kilaje al pesarlo y consiguientemente màs barato al pagar.


----------



## martin_utn (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola, me quedó una duda, o mejor dicho algo que no entendí del todo bien.

Despues de imprimir la transparencia....¿Cómo la pego a la chapa del gabinete?

Gracias y muy buen post


----------



## alexx_57 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hola, alguien sabe de algun comercio que venda gabinetes de tipo rack, preferentemente que este en cap. fed.
es para un amplificador y aca en mi ciudad no consigo nada, saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 14, 2008)

normlamente en las casas de electrónica los venden pero no suelen ser muy baratos que digamos. Si preferis hacerlo, la medida estandarizada para rackear es de 482mm de ancho. De ultima andá a alguna metalurgica y pedi que te lo hagan. Si es para un amplificador tenes que tener en cuenta el peso del transformador... asi que te convendría hacerlo en chapa 18 (1,2mm) y el panel frontal en chapa 16 (1,6mm) o chapa 14 (2mm). Quedate tranQuilo que la calidad final es exactamente la misma, incluso mejor puesto que será hecho segun tus especificaciones.

Hoy día el kilo de chapa cortada y plegada debe estar cerca de los $10 (pesos argentinos). Sumale un poquito mas por el trabajo de los agujeros.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (May 26, 2009)

muy buenos los gabinetes los felicito


----------



## lux (Jul 26, 2009)

hola gente queria hacerles una consulta alguien tiene plantillas para frentes de amplificador , yo estoy intentando diseñarlo por corel pero se me re dificulta .esta muy bueno el tutorial me sirvio mucho


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 7, 2011)

Entiendo que el tema es antiguo, pero acabo de verlo y tendría una duda.

Cuando quieres unir el chasis de madera al gabinete metálico mediante unos tornillos, ¿no se doblan las alas del gabinete?. Esto es, ¿el tornillo perfora el ala o simplemente la dobla hacía abajo?


----------



## RUDA (Ago 15, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Entiendo que el tema es antiguo, pero acabo de verlo y tendría una duda.
> 
> Cuando quieres unir el chasis de madera al gabinete metálico mediante unos tornillos, ¿no se doblan las alas del gabinete?. Esto es, ¿el tornillo perfora el ala o simplemente la dobla hacía abajo?



Hola despues de varios años ajeno al sitio encontre tu duda y respondo solo basta perforar la madera y el ala con una mecha mas chica que el tornillo y atornillar todo junto hasta que el tornillo se esconda en la madera, yo por lo general utilizo el piso para fijarlo y aprovecho los 4 regatones de goma que sirven de apoyo al gabinete, las alas las trabo con un tope de liston de madera intermo para que no ceda a la presión y listo.......Saludos ........Ruda.


----------



## 18soundart (Ago 27, 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos. 
un muchito tarde pero sin sueño.
haver si ahora si la pego
con respecto como hacer perforaciones cuadradas existe una herramienta manual que utilizan los joyeros es uns sierra caladora que utiliza una sierra muy fina por lo tanto se puede hacer perforaciones muy finas y de diferentes formas, triangulares, ovaladas, en forma de estrella etc.
posteriormente doy otra respuesta cuando tenga la oprtunidad de sacar unas fotos dando muestra de como funciona en materiales diversos.
hasta pronto amigos.


----------



## fas0 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ruda te hago una consulta, cuanto te costó el aluminio con el plegado?. saludos.


----------



## javo16 (Dic 16, 2011)

Cuando fui a comprar el hierro para hacerla, me dijeron qe me costaba unos $80 argentinos, por eso en vez de hacerla de chapa la hice toda de madera, no quedo tan bien pero es presentable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Saludos!


----------



## Arsenic (Jun 23, 2013)

Se pueden hacer moldes plásticos a bajo coste y con resultados óptimos, con sólo una aspiradora y una estufa eléctrica... miren el siguiente video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=maH5Ech0wK8#at=531


----------



## edu dj (Ago 1, 2013)

hola a todos, mi pregunta es como alineo los numero o las rayitas del potencimetro? hay alguna medida de separacion especial entre cada una?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2013)

Un pote normal tiene un ángulo de giro de 300º entre los topes (al menos los que yo he usado siempre), así que si dividís cada 30º tendrás 10 divisiones, si dividís cada 15º tendrás 20 divisiones y así... es fácil. El problema es si querés que esas divisiones representen alguna magnitud real o si solo se trata de marcas "relativas" que te sirvan de referencia para el posicionamiento de la "perilla"...  . Ahí ya la historia puede ser otra...


----------



## edu dj (Ago 1, 2013)

no, yo solamente quiero que sean representativas en lo posible que coincidan con el tope de "volumen 0" y el tope de "volumen max" despues las que queden en el medio no importan...jeje


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 1, 2013)

Podes hacerlo con la pistola de calor o un simple secador de pelo, con el que "ablandas" el plástico y luego le podrías tallar o bien incrustar el diseño, con un material duro o madera. El "Vol Max" te quedaría incrustado, como si se tratase de un grabado sobre chapa con una prensa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2013)

edu dj dijo:


> no, yo solamente quiero que sean representativas en lo posible que *coincidan con el tope de "volumen 0" y el tope de "volumen max"* despues las que queden en el medio no importan...jeje


Lo que te va a quedar es "volumen minimo" (que siempre es 0 a menos que usés algun control de volumen medio raro) y "volumen maximo"... pero este depende de la sensibilidad de entrada del ampli, así que el pote "al mango" puede no ser el máximo real ... aunque va a estar al mango por que llegó al tope del recorrido.
Si las del medio no te importan mucho, usá espacios cada 30º y listo... con diez divisiones vas bien y no hace falta una escala GIGANTE para poner las letras/numeros indicadores. Fijate este frente que hice y que está cada 30º, aunque no tiene letras ni nada.


----------



## edu dj (Ago 3, 2013)

hola dr.zoidberg como tope maximo me referia a que la "aguja" o linea que va a llevar el potenciometro coincida mas que nada a las lineas que van a ir en el gabinete, osea que cuando tenga volumen 0 con el potenciometro que la linea del plastico que lleva el potenciometro quede en la primera y cuando el potenciometro tenga el volumen al 100%, la linea del plastico del potenciometro quede en la ultima linea que va a tener el gabinete; pero si decis que con separaciones a 30° va a quedar no hay drama, igual ahora lo voy a probar en un ampli con tda2822 que hice, le quiero hacer las lineas como para que quede mas serio nomas, y de paso como para ir practicando.jeje

te hago una pregunta, si imprimo las lineas en papel fotografico y las plancho sobre acrilico transparente (obiamente cuidando que el plastico no se derrita) saldria???


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 3, 2013)

amigaso edu dj...... te paso un dato.......no tengo otro ejemplo par mostrarte...pues  donde se utilizo no era mio sino de un amigo.......el fabrico .. el frente de un ampli asi...la chapa estaba pintada se negro satinado con los agujeros hechos... el diseño el frente con un programa de dibujo.......y ajusto el tamaño  a una hoja A4.....despues compro una hoja de tranfer para tela..........y aqui va el dato ¿¿¿sabias que exite tranfer para color negro ????.....si exite o sea todo lo dibujado queda en color blanco..pero tiene que ser impreso en una laser color.... ¿¿¿¿ donde ???? bueno facil....donde imprimen remeras gorrras y camperras y demas telas........una vez listo el dibujo en la hoja tranfer..... se pasa con el metodo dela plancha....y queda como si fuera serigrafia...fondo negro letras blancas...... aca te muestro una foto del sobre donde vienen los tranfer (este es para fondo blanco)..vos pedi en la libreria para fondo negro... lo venden por hoja unos 20 pesos C/U....


----------



## edu dj (Ago 8, 2013)

gracias por el dato locodelafonola voy a ver si consigo el papel que me digiste a ver que puedo hacer. lastima no puedo subir alguna foto del ampli que arme para que vieran el frente en acrilico que le arme (porque no tenia otro material decente) y era como para marcarle los puntos o lineas de volumen como para que destaque un poco pero apenas puedo les subo unas capturas para que lo vean.jeje


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 8, 2013)

Aporto un par de fotos de mi gabinete


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2013)

Hola gente, aca les dejo un link de un tipo que fabrica sus propios gabinetes 
http://aa7ee.wordpress.com/2011/07/...-performance-regen-receiver-for-40m-by-n1byt/


----------



## elgriego (Nov 3, 2013)

D@rio dijo:


> Hola gente, aca les dejo un link de un tipo que fabrica sus propios gabinetes
> http://aa7ee.wordpress.com/2011/07/...-performance-regen-receiver-for-40m-by-n1byt/


Interesante!!!! Ahora que sale mas barato la chapa negra o el pertinax doble faz 



Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 3, 2013)

Parece que en algunos países no es nada fácil conseguir la chapa negra y hacerla cortar y doblar. En diyaudio presenté unas fotos de uno de mis amplis y a varios les gustó el gabinete, pero cuando comenté como lo había hecho, la gran mayoría dijo que para ellos no era posible hacer ese trabajo o conseguir quien lo hiciera.
En ese contexto, tal vex el pertinax doble faz sea un mejor opción, sobre todo por que no requiere herramientas especiales para trabajarlo.


----------



## 18soundart (Nov 4, 2013)

Se me hace una buena opcion construir el gabinete con baquelita de doble cara, porque este lo podrias mandar cromar, anodizar , tropicalizar , niquelar e incluso pulir el mismo cobre y luego meterle una pintada de transparente, imaginense como quedaria cromado con todo los componentes ya montados


----------



## elgriego (Nov 4, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Parece que en algunos países no es nada fácil conseguir la chapa negra y hacerla cortar y doblar. En diyaudio presenté unas fotos de uno de mis amplis y a varios les gustó el gabinete, pero cuando comenté como lo había hecho, la gran mayoría dijo que para ellos no era posible hacer ese trabajo o conseguir quien lo hiciera.
> En ese contexto, tal vex el pertinax doble faz sea un mejor opción, sobre todo por que no requiere herramientas especiales para trabajarlo.



Como le va Estimado colega Dr zoidberg,como andan sus cosas,continua extinguiendo anchoas.(Ooooo...... Ese Hedor Celestial!!!!!!

Es cierto uno imagina ,que en otros paises, se dan las mismas condiciones ,que en nuestra querida Argentina,pero no ,al leer los posts de los colegas del foro uno observa ,cuanto les cuesta conseguir elementos comunes de electronica,que nosotros conseguimos ,practicamente en cualquier casa del gremio,y es evidente dado el ingenio demostrado ,por gente de otras partes del mundo,en suplir algunos materiales,como el viejo ingenio humano es capas de superar cualquier obstaculo ,en vias de lograr un fin ,recuerdo a un viejo radioaficionado,que se habia armado un equipo de 80 y 40 mts en el interior de un bidon metalico,Si de esos que venian en los jeeps,de la segunda guerra!!!!

Saludos.Atte El Griego


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2013)

Hola estimado colega elgriego!!!!
Si, parece que en otros países es complicado el asunto de la construcción DIY de gabinetes y entonces surgen estas cosas, que creo que son muy buenas para pequeños equipos.

PD:






Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2013)

Por *aquí* escribí sobre una una solución DIY


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2013)

Seee... ese está  muy bueno, pero parece que para algunos usuarios hay problemas en conseguir/cortar/plegar las chapas, que es lo que requiere herramientas o talleres con un cierto grado de especialización. En Argentina los encontrás a la vuelta de la esquina, pero en otros lugares no....o al menos eso es lo que dicen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seee... ese está  muy bueno, pero parece que para algunos usuarios hay problemas en conseguir/cortar/plegar las chapas, que es lo que requiere herramientas o talleres con un cierto grado de especialización. En Argentina los encontrás a la vuelta de la esquina, pero en otros lugares no....o al menos eso es lo que dicen.



En ese punto y como buen país "Bananero" tenemos la ventaja y experiencia de "Rebuscarnosla" con lo que tenemos a mano.


----------



## Dario (Nov 4, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Interesante!!!! Ahora que sale mas barato la chapa negra o el pertinax doble faz
> 
> Saludos.



bueno, yo hace como un año que no compro pertinax doble face, pero que el montaje final se ve muy bueno, es verdad...


----------



## elgriego (Nov 4, 2013)

Hola gente,En mi caso he realizado,gabinetes con un sistema similar al posteado por su santidad!!! pero en lugar de usar aluminio en angulos,utilizaba lingotes de aluminio de 1 * 1 cmt,(bah aluminio cuadrado en tira) y perforaciones mediante ,y roscas varias,unia todas las chapas y quedaban unos gabinetes bastante decentes,pero hoy el aluminio esta bastante carito ,ni hablemos del bronce!!!! Es evidente ,con respecto a costos y terminacion. Que Hoy en dia, lo ideal es plegar la chapa.

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 4, 2013)

Comparto un gabinete a pertinax:




Este no tenía que superar los 5,5cm de altura, para poder entrar en una caja envío de correo. Como no había gabinetes comerciales de esa altura, bueh... recurrimos a las plaquetas.
Saludos C


----------



## Dario (Nov 4, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Comparto un gabinete a pertinax:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-XQV4flZ8ods/UkC1nmO7yLI/AAAAAAAABao/x11oT1TYrBQ/s1600/lineal5W+003.jpg
> Este no tenía que superar los 5,5cm de altura, para poder entrar en una caja envío de correo. Como no había gabinetes comerciales de esa altura, bueh... recurrimos a las plaquetas.
> Saludos C



Muy bueno amigo, este lo hiciste vos? te quedo genial  saludosss


----------



## crimson (Nov 4, 2013)

Sí D@río, el frente lo pinté con aerosol aluminio y le pegué una filmina con las letras en espejo. Uso un pegamento en aerosol de "3M" que es bárbaro. Un poco caro, pero por la cantidad que uso me va a durar un montón. (Entre paréntesis... el pelo también me duró un montón... hasta que se cayó todo... ).
¿Notaste que ambos nos inscribimos en el Foro en agosto del 2008?
Este aparatito está ahora en tus pagos.
Saludos C


----------



## edu dj (Nov 4, 2013)

che es espectacular ese laburo...!!!
impresionante jaja ya me estoy fijando para hacer uno asi... pero con que lo pegan para q*UE* quede firme???


----------



## detrakx (Nov 5, 2013)

edu dj dijo:


> che es espectacular ese laburo...!!!
> impresionante jaja ya me estoy fijando para hacer uno asi... pero con que lo pegan para q quede firme???


El pertinax tiene cobre, y se puede soldar si te fijas bien en la fotos vas a ver los puntos de estaño.

Por suerte tengo a unos kilometros una plegadora, y siempre acudi a la hora de armar un gabiente.


----------



## edu dj (Nov 8, 2013)

si ya me habia dado.cuenta pero a lo q*UE* iba es si q*UE*da bien firme...


----------



## edh59 (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola:
Con la ayuda de esta dobladora "casera",se pueden construir buenos gabinetes.
Espero les sirva 
Saludos
Es solo una idea,se puede construir de diversas formas según necesidad.


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 19, 2016)

Buenas, como no tengo plegadora me decidí a hacer un gabinete con un chapon de aluminio que era de descarte, dicho chapon tenía una parte lisa y otra con pliegues que use para plegar "ahi"... una ves echo y limpio lo tenía que pintar...
Pero sólo tenía pintura negra y blanca...
Pintarlo negro como siempre?
Buscar algún gris que me guste?
Y bueno quedó asi:
















Se pinta primero el fondo, luego con la misma pistola (puede ser un incluso un pincel de cerdas duras) y bajando el aire al mínimo y listo... primero el color negro y luego el blanco quedó asi, tal vez con otro salpicado más con rojo quedaría mejor, incluso  cambiando colores y fondo... lo que imaginen, queda muy bien en madera también pudiendo hacer incluso fondo gris y puntos grises sólo para dar textura...

El pliegue lo hise más bien mal, usando de regla una madera y haciendo una pasada con amoladora y disco de corte fino como para debilitar y luego se dobla fácilmente, en mi caso aluminio de 3mm o más fue facil... el diseño es en si el del comienzo de este post! (2 u de chapa una forma el frente, fondo y el piso, y la otra U forma los costados y la parte superior)

Saludos!


----------



## Dario (Dic 8, 2016)

Hola gente del foro. bueno, para complementar este post, les dejo un tutorial en el que enseño como construir una plegadora de pvc casera. tambien dejo los planos y un video en el que muestro su funcionamiento, haciendo un gabinete casero con pvc reciclado. desde ya que nos va a servir para hacer nuestros propios gabinetes y mucho mas. bueno, les dejo un gran saludo a todos 

Tutorial:


----------

